
Show HN: Subreddit that lists 4/5-star products selling near all-time low prices - midef
https://www.reddit.com/r/blackfridaytoday/
======
ddxxdd
A lot of these deals are unavailable if they're more than 2 days old. It's a
good idea to sort that subreddit by "new".

Was this made with a webscraper? Or is there some sort of Amazon API that I
should know about?

